# 2011 BL Submission Window



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, it's that time of year again, folks. Black Library has opened itself up to unsolicited submissions once again. Starting May 1st, you can send your stuff to them, just be sure to follow the directions!!!

here they are: http://www.blacklibrary.com/Getting-Started/FAQ-Working-For-Black-Library.html

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll definitely be making a few entries for this!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Mossy Toes said:


> I'll definitely be making a few entries for this!


wonderful.  

What all are people submitting? You don't have to share details, just subject matter. 40k? Fantasy? I'd be interested to know how many people will be sending stuff in. 

CP


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I have only sent in one 40k submission thus far, but once school is over next week i will spend the two weeks before my summer classes start by sending in a lot more. If nothing gets accepted you can count on about twenty more submissions to The Heretic.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm really working on quality over quantity, but I have 5 really solid ideas--all 40k--that I'm honing to mono-molecular Harlequin's-Kiss-sharp perfection. If one or two of those are flawed....they might just be discarded.

Oh man, I am so excited for this.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Worldkiller said:


> I have only sent in one 40k submission thus far, but once school is over next week i will spend the two weeks before my summer classes start by sending in a lot more. If nothing gets accepted you can count on about twenty more submissions to The Heretic.





Mossy Toes said:


> I'm really working on quality over quantity, but I have 5 really solid ideas--all 40k--that I'm honing to mono-molecular Harlequin's-Kiss-sharp perfection. If one or two of those are flawed....they might just be discarded.
> 
> Oh man, I am so excited for this.


Here's hoping we ALL do well! Myself included. Perhaps i have some friends i can call that can put in a good word for me. :wink: who knows!

CP


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Just putting the finishing touches on my first 40K submission. Sitting here musing over what to put in the actual email...


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

KjellThorngaard said:


> Just putting the finishing touches on my first 40K submission. Sitting here musing over what to put in the actual email...


I'd suggest something along the lines of:

_Hi,

Please find attached for your consideration a copy of *Story Title*, my (short story/novel) entry for the 2011 submissions window. 

I look forward to hearing from you.

Thank you,


*You*_


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

My finishing touches always tend to be, finishing omissions.  I have a habit of "overwriting." Regarding which, i had a pleasant discussion with Nathan Long about this morning. 

Good luck with your entry! These days, your email can technically be considered your "cover letter."

CP

edit: Mrs. Cawkwell (Pyroriffic) is quite right. Follow her suggestions and you'll be set.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks! So many emails are not personal, or even professional. I have to sit and think about how to make it so. Thansk for the quick reply. Now to finish a novel submission and maybe one more short story sub. The stort stories will be Heretic subs if GW fails to see their inestimable value! :biggrin:

KT


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

wonderful.  good luck to you! 

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Oops, I should've probably read this thread first before I just sent them the link . Ah well, If all goes to plan, my short story submission is a 40k one.


----------



## Lucast (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a question, if a story is accepted for entry in an anthology, does this open opportunities to submit other stories or novel proposals outside of submission periods?

L


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Lucast said:


> I have a question, if a story is accepted for entry in an anthology, does this open opportunities to submit other stories or novel proposals outside of submission periods?
> 
> L


That depends. When you get in touch with your editor (either Christian or Nick) you can discuss those things with them. Sometimes they'll ask you if you have other ideas and sometimes they wont. It's not really cut-and-dry. It's handled on a more personal basis. hope this helps.

CP


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

so we'll know if we get accepted if we get a response within 8 weeks after we hand in our manuscripts for our SS/novel's? I'm most likely guessing I failed XD. My Short Story might have been a bit odd for them I'm thinking, or not fit at all. I used OC characters like they wanted and an OC chapter just in case if they weren't happy with me using one of the established ones due to the timeline. Hoping it does get me something even if its just a small window. XD

I also hope your guys work gets accepted, if it does you should let us all know and then I shall bow before your epicness XD.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Good luck to you all!~


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

William Siegfried said:


> so we'll know if we get accepted if we get a response within 8 weeks after we hand in our manuscripts for our SS/novel's?


Not really 8 weeks from when you send your manuscript/email, but 8 weeks from the closure of the submissions window.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

more like 8 weeks from when/if they get a chance to read it. 

CP


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> That depends. When you get in touch with your editor (either Christian or Nick) you can discuss those things with them. Sometimes they'll ask you if you have other ideas and sometimes they wont. It's not really cut-and-dry. It's handled on a more personal basis. hope this helps.
> 
> CP


I am sure the current line is 'if you have been published by any paying (non fanfic) publisher you can submit when you like throughout the year'. However, I can't remember where I read that.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

that's the general consensus with any publisher. 

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, it's the long wait for us. I sent 4 short story pitches--What did you lot send?

And I AM considering another submission for the new "Name That Heretic!" mini-window. Anybody else?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i sent in a novel submission.

i might give another go with the Name The Heretic window. that might be cool. 

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I sent in a short story submission for the open month, and am working on a idea for Name the Heretic window.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> I sent 4 short story pitches--What did you lot send?


I think I sent about ten short story submissions, and every time I clicked "send" I thought to myself "Oh shit, I fucked that one up big time".


----------



## Shaven_Wookiee (May 3, 2011)

I've been dying to post my Imperial Guard short story on heretic, but couldn't cos black library don't like publishing stories that have already been put up on any website already! Havent heard from BL, so I've sent the story to the commissar to be considered for the heretic e-zine! lol, probably fail at that as well!


----------



## georgefloreswrite (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here. I was looking to see if BL has sent out any acceptances and saw the thread. I sent in a 48 page beginning of a novel about a female savant on July 27th. I'm guessing they didn't like my work because 8 long weeks have gone by. Anyone hear anything or know if they'll make an announcement about authors they did take?


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

You know I consider myself a writer BUT I think I'm going to delve into some more of the BL stuff BEFORE I cut my nose on this. If I send something in and it's not the 'flavor' they're looking for because I don't know a shit about what they do...well that would be a fail


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

I've been working on this project for two years now. I'll work on it occasionally and stop writing but it's always on my mind. I am nowhere near finished but one of these days I'll submit it. I have the characters thought and written out, plot, etc. I just have to write it. One of these days I'll submit but it's a work in progress. Were talking at least two novels with a good amount of freedom for short stories, etc. to add into which I might use to introduce my character.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

georgefloreswrite said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I was looking to see if BL has sent out any acceptances and saw the thread. I sent in a 48 page beginning of a novel about a female savant on July 27th. I'm guessing they didn't like my work because 8 long weeks have gone by. Anyone hear anything or know if they'll make an announcement about authors they did take?


I'm afraid that they've been frankly buried beneath the number of submissions. Somebody who went to GD UK posted this on another forum:



shadowhawk2008 said:


> Guys, I got a chance to talk to Laurie Goulding (the submissions editor) for a few minutes and this is what he had to say.
> 
> They got somewhere in the region of 2000 submissions for the window. And they have barely gotten through a quarter of them. They are progressing slowly through this stuff so for those who are wondering what the hell happened, just wait a bit longer.
> 
> Chances are still there, and quite good I'd say, that someone will be approached for stage 2 of the process.


----------



## georgefloreswrite (Sep 28, 2011)

Whoa. That's a lot to get through. Thanks for the update, Mossy Toes, I really appreciate it! I'll be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## shadowhawk2008 (Apr 15, 2011)

That's the first time I've been quoted cross-forum  Hehe


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Any updates on this? Has anyone here heard back from BL?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Last word was at GDUK (I believe), and they were snowed under. Nothing since.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Wait--this just in! On the Bolthole, Submissions Editor Laurie Goulding just posted the following:




BL-Laurie said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> I can see that a lot of people out there are starting to get anxious about the state of their pitch/pitches, so I feel a quick post is in order...
> 
> ...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

very interesting.  cheers for that!

CP


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Nothing new in a month?


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

So we are half way through January. Has any Heretic been contacted? Are they done? Can I assume my short story has not been chosen for further review? I live in a hole of GWness and don't have any contacts some of you have. Anyone?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

BL Graeme said:


> Just to make you all aware, Laurie and Christian have finished going through all the submissions from 2011 and have contacted the authors from whom they wish to hear more. They thank you all for your submissions, and hope to see more this year.
> 
> They have not yet talked to the writers who posted submissions on Laurie's wall of words at Games Day. This will happen seperately, and several people will be hearing from them in due course.
> 
> Watch out for an official announcement in the next few weeks regarding the 2012 submissions window.


Disappointed, but I submitted the stories long enough ago that the bite is pretty much gone.

You guys can definitely expect to see several stories from me here on the forums in the near future!


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

Hmm... I'm going to try and submit a short story.. something like a one shot idea I guess that opens up for a novel series I have in mind XD. I know its not that great and all that and when I finish I'll most likely have a lot of editing to do but it should be fun to write and at least try to get in hey? Plus its what you'd expect from a WH 40k Story Adventure, action, blood/gore, some comedy, and all that good stuff we know and love from the series XD. 

Have to wish me luck, just as I wish you all luck! ... yeah I'm not as knowledgeable when it comes to a lot of gear and all that but I'll try my best to make something just as you all did .


----------

